# Ay na-ma'



## nicmizar

Vado spesso a ballare danze caraibiche e ho notato che tutti gli animatori che provengono dall'America Latina esclamano in continuazione _Ay na-ma' _(la grafia è solo una mia supposizione).

Qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire e perchè la ripetono così di frequente?

Grazie a tutti fin da ora!


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao! Non so se si tratta di una espressione afrocubana, ma se si prova di trobare un possibile origine spagnolo di questa spressione, io direi che è: "Ay, nada más". Ma questa spiegazione è soltanto la mia impressione personale. Sarebbe bueono che qualcuno di quell'area geografica lo spiegasse... Hai chiesto questi 'animatori' carbbiaini? Loro lo devono sapere.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Ciao! Non so se si tratta di un'espressione afrocubana, ma se si prova di trovare una possibile origine spagnola di questa espressione, io direi che è: "Ay, nada más". Ma questa spiegazione è soltanto una mia idea personale. Sarebbe bello che qualcuno di quell'area geografica lo spiegasse... Hai chiesto a questi 'animatori' caraibici? Loro lo dovrebbero sapere.



Hola Ceci! Espero que no te moleste que te haya corregido tu italiano... corrígeme tú también mi español 

Effettivamente ciò che dice Cecilio è molto probabile, i sudamericani non pronunciano la s finale (máh --> más) e "nah" è usato nel parlato colloquiale anche in Spagna.
Quindi, se è come dice Cecilio, una possibile traduzione potrebbe essere: "*Nient'altro!* _(c'è solo il ballo)_".


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, Sabri. Sí, me parece perfecto que corrijas mi italiano, pero, como ya te he dicho alguna vez, me resulta imposible corregir tu español porque no encuentro errores (¡Qué rabia!). Yo sólo soy "incorregible" en otros aspectos de mi vida...

Tienes razón. La palabra "nada" suele pronunciarse a nivel coloqual como "ná", sobre todo en el sur de España, pero yo diría que también en muchas otras partes. Expresiones como "No ni ná" se escuchan con frecuencia. Asimismo, las palabras acabadas en "-s" pueden perderla en la pronunciación, o a veces esa "s" se queda reducida a una especie de sonido "h", o la vocal anterior queda modificada por esa desaparición de la "s". Total: que "ná má" podría ser lo que estamos pensando que pudiera ser.


----------



## nicmizar

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Effettivamente ciò che dice Cecilio è molto probabile, i sudamericani non pronunciano la s finale (máh --> más) e "nah" è usato nel parlato colloquiale anche in Spagna.
> Quindi, se è come dice Cecilio, una possibile traduzione potrebbe essere: "*Nient'altro!* _(c'è solo il ballo)_".


 
Grazie Sabrinita e grazie Cecilio!
Comincio ad intuire il senso di questa espressione, anche se continuo a non capire che c'entri in quel contesto. Lo tradurrei liberamente: "Con questo è tutto", ma detto così sembra che lo spettacolo stia finendo e invece continua .

Quizás si hay alguien de Latino America que pueda soltar mis dudas (¿se puede decir así?)


----------



## esteban

Hola nicmizar,

Questo ay na ma' a me non dice niente (va be', ci saranno probabilmente molti _foreros_ che vanno a ballare molto più di me...). Comunque sia le frasi che esclamano gli animatori di danze caraibiche non sono necessariamente molto coerenti...
Adesso mi viene in mente l'espressione _salsera_ !azúcar! (forse un po' vecchia) oppure recentemente ho sentito !ha'ta que llegue la policía! che era piuttosto uno scherzo...Con rispetto alla s finale, è vero che molti Latinoamericani non la pronunciano ma non è sempre così...lo fanno sopratutto, appunto, i _costeños_ (e quindi anche i _caribeños_) e piuttosto in un contesto informale.


saludos


----------



## Cecilio

nicmizar said:
			
		

> Grazie Sabrinita e grazie Cecilio!
> Comincio ad intuire il senso di questa espressione, anche se continuo a non capire che c'entri in quel contesto. Lo tradurrei liberamente: "Con questo è tutto", ma detto così sembra che lo spettacolo stia finendo e invece continua .
> 
> Quizás si hay alguien de Latino America que pueda soltar mis dudas (¿se puede decir así?)



Io non direi "soltar las dudas" ma "aclarar las dudas".

Sì, dire "más nada" non suona molto logico, ma in queste espressione "festive" si dicono alle volte coses che non sono molto logiche. Per esempio, nel flamenco, e anche in altri contesto, si può sentire frasi come: "Que no se puè aguantar". Di solito questa frase ha un senso negativo, p e: "Hace tanto calor que no se puede aguantar", ma gliele può dare un senso positivo: "Esta cantaora tiene un arte que no se puede aguantar" (porque es muy bueno).


----------



## nicmizar

*per Cecilio*: grazie per le precisazioni e i suggerimenti , sto imparando più cose adesso che nei 2 anni di studio della lingua.
Hai ragione, probabilmente non ha molto senso cercare a tutti i costi una logica nelle esclamazioni, mi limito quindi a cercare di capire da dove derivino!

*per esteban*: Vero! ¡azucár! è l'altra parola che ripetono in continuazione gli animatori caraibici, forse anche perchè è contenuta in moltissime salse, anche nella sua variante vezzeggiativa

Per esempio: _Ella tiene azuquita en la cintura..._


----------



## indigoio

nicmizar said:
			
		

> Vado spesso a ballare danze caraibiche e ho notato che tutti gli animatori che provengono dall'America Latina esclamano in continuazione _Ay na-ma' _(la grafia è solo una mia supposizione).
> 
> Qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire e perchè la ripetono così di frequente?
> 
> Grazie a tutti fin da ora!



Ciao Nicmizar 

Sono d'accordo con i nostri amici _foreri_, questo _Ay na-má_ sembra essere soltanto una frase colloquiale, utilizzata frequentemente per animatori in feste/balli popolari... Infatti, alcuni interpreti di canzoni messicane (molto alegri e animate) esspresano "ai'no'más, ai'no'más", che è lo stesso di "ahí nada más...". Non è precisamente per finire lo spettacolo (lo dicono tutto il tempo) ma credo che sia soltanto una forma di animare, è una caracteristica particolare di questo tipo di cantanti o animatori.
Personalmente credo che significa "he aquí una pequeña muestra de lo bueno que es este espectáculo/baile/fiesta". 

Spero aver spiegato bene 
Ciao!
Sandra 
Scusate i miei errori   e correggiteli  per favore


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Io non direi "soltar las dudas" ma "aclarar las dudas".
> 
> Sì, dire "más nada" non suona molto logico, ma in queste espressioni "festive" si dicono alle volte cose che non sono molto logiche. Per esempio, nel flamenco, e anche in altri contesti, si possono sentire frasi come: "Que no se puè aguantar". Di solito questa frase ha un senso negativo, p e: "Hace tanto calor que no se puede aguantar", ma le si può dare un senso positivo: "Esta cantaora tiene un arte que no se puede aguantar" (porque es muy bueno).


 
Interessante la tua spiegazione!


----------



## ics

¡Hola Sandra! 


indigoio said:


> Sono d'accordo con i nostri amici _foreri_, questo _Ay na-má_ sembra essere soltanto una frase colloquiale, utilizzata frequentemente per da animatori in feste/balli popolari... Infatti, alcuni interpreti di canzoni messicane (molto allegre e animate) esspresanoimono / esclamano ? "ai'no'más, ai'no'más", che è lo stesso di? / con"ahí nada más...". Non è precisamente per finire lo spettacolo (lo dicono tutto il tempo) ma credo che sia soltanto una forma un modo? di? / per animare, è una caratteristica particolare di questo tipo di cantanti o animatori.
> Personalmente credo che significhi "he aquí una pequeña muestra de lo bueno que es este espectáculo/baile/fiesta".
> 
> Spero di aver spiegato bene
> Ciao!
> Sandra
> Scusate i miei errori  e correggeteli   per favore


 
Ecco la correzione che hai chiesto!  Ma non sono madrelingua...


----------



## indigoio

ics said:


> ¡Hola Sandra!
> 
> 
> Ecco la correzione che hai chiesto!  Ma non sono madrelingua...



Grazie mile, Ics  

Saluti 
Sandra


----------



## pippit

Ciao a tutti,
mi trovo qui per caso, ma cercando una canzone di salsa classica di Joey Pastrana proprio dal titolo "Asì na ma" (ascoltatela se vi piace la musica latina!!!) mi sono inbattuto, tra l'altro, anche in questo forum postato l'ultima volta già da un po' (quindi chissà se qualcuno continuerà ancora a leggerlo?!?!)..... 
Il significato di questa espressione me lo sono chiesto, come voi, diverse volte e quale migliore occasione, per levarsi la curiosità, leggere questo forum, con spiegazioni chiarissime, ma che la lasciano ancora quella sensazione di "non so che"..... E allora, cercando cercando ho trovato questa spiegazione che conferma, ancora una volta, e in più completa le vostre teorie.

Sperando possa essere cosa gradita, ve la copio pari pari (scusate se è scritta in francese!!!):

*"Asi na'ma" est une expression populaire typiquement cubaine. C'est la contraction de la phrase en espagnol : "es asi y nada más". Une affirmation que l'on peut traduire par "c'est comme ça et rien de plus" ou "ça suffit comme ça".*

Per chiudere il cerchio, direi che l'espressione ci può stare tutta nel contesto nella quale viene solitamente ripetuta...... "è così e nient'altro", dopo che hanno fatto vedere un passo o una figura..... in effetti per loro è così.... semplice, naturale compiere quelle "evoluzioni"...... ma una volta capitele, qualsiasi figura diventa "asì na ma" anche per noi!!!!......


----------



## J.toska

Interessante questo thread. 
Sono una ballerina di balli Caraibici e in effetti sento spesso questa espressione nelle canzoni.
Ciò che dice Pippit coincide con il significato di "ay na ma" che anch'io conoscevo. 
Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

_ay na-ma_ muy probablemente sea en realidad,  "ahí nomás".  _Nomás_ es un americanismo típico, no limitado a sudamerica, como se presume entre las respuestas. "ahi nomás" te dirán cuando bailas y te demuestras a la altura del paso que estás realizando en aquel preciso momento. En este sentido, te dirán _ahí nomás_ cuando el tiempo y el movimiento de tu cuerpo convergen en el paso mismo y no deberás ir más allá de él, sino _ahí nomás_.  saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Sono di acordo con Pippit e Blu di Russia, ma sopratutto col primo.

Anche non essendo cubano sono sicuro che questa forma non è altro che una contrazzione per "Ahí. Nada más" è starebbe al posto di "Exacto" (Parola che senza altro abrò scrito male, chiedo aiuto ) o anche "Correcto" Lo dico più che altro perche so che viene usata al di fuori dal ballo, come esclamazione.

In italiano puo significare anche "Giusto, ai centrato propio il problemma", penso che questa traduzzione spieghi perfettamente da cosa parliamo.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

_exacto_ è scritto correttamente in Spagnolo Neuromante. _asi na-ma_ sembra essere, quindi, soltanto la variante cubana dell'americanismo _ahí nomás_. No è, di conseguenza, un'espressione dei cubani in senso stretto e non riguarda unicamente il mondo del ballo, come ben dice Neuromante. Infatti, io stesso utilizzo spesso _ahi noma(s)_ come espressione nel quotidiano, perché sono sudamericano e non la dico sicuramente cuando ballo, perché detesto i balli caraibici, la salsa in primo luogo. In italiano, direi, non vi è una forma simile. Potrebbe dirsi _va bene cosí, giusto cosí, basta cosí_. Nel ballo (in Italia, s'intende)  potrebbe dirsi _bravo (cosí)_, ma non ha per nulla quella connotazione particolare del sentirselo dire dai cubani, loro in primis questa volta sí e senza dubbio, perché i loro balli hanno ancora uno spiccato sfondo rituale afro-americano (comune al ballo, alla danza in origine) che negli altri paesi del continente e diventato soltanto mero folklore.
Saluti.


----------



## feiras

Se per te va bene, provo a correggere...




Neuromante said:


> Sono d'acordo (d'accordo)con Pippit e Blu di Russia, ma soprattutto col primo.
> 
> Anche non essendo cubano sono sicuro che questa forma non è altro che una contrazzione (abbreviazione) per (di) "Ahí. Nada más" è starebbe (e sarebbe) al posto di "Exacto" (Parola che senza altro abrò scrito (avrò scritto) male, chiedo aiuto )(esatto) o anche "Correcto" (corretto) Lo dico più che altro perché so che viene usata al di fuori dal (del) ballo, come esclamazione.
> 
> In italiano può significare anche "Giusto, ai (hai) centrato propio(proprio) il problemma ( problema)", penso che questa traduzzione (traduzione)(traduzione) spieghi perfettamente da (di) cosa parliamo.


 
Ps. ¡estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre la definición que has dado!
Pss. encontré también los acentos españoles en el teclado italiano


----------



## kubanka

*Ahí na’ má**  es una expresión que fue popularizada por la cantante cubana conocida como “La Lupe” en los años 70. Así es como los cubanos coloquialmente pronuncian la expresión “ahí nada más”, que en el mundo de la música y el baile se refiere a que “así esta bien” o “así se hace”, pero que hoy los músicos lo utilizan mucho en espectáculos o conciertos y efectivamente hasta los DJs la utilizan en los centros de baile como una manera de entusiasmar al público. *


----------



## J.toska

Estoy de acuerdo con Kubanka. "Ahí na ma" es "Ahí nada más". Expresión para decir "Así está bien", "Así se hace". 
La traducción italiana podría ser: "Questo e niente più", "Questo e nient'altro", "Va bene così", para decir que lo que se ha hecho es correcto y no se necesita hacer algo más. Es una manera para incitar a alguien, en este caso para animar e impulsar a bailar.


----------



## Timba y Son

Un noto dj cubano nel torinese ha spiegato in radio che ahi'namà é un modo di dire (praticamente come dire: sono pieno come un uovo)e quindi non è traducibile letteralmente ma pare che il significato sia Non ce nè ,ho ancora meglio Non ce nè per nessuno le origini non sono lontane,è solo un termine dello slang cubano che differisce dallo spagnolo (sono molti i termini in questione) come l'americano dal inglese,in rete è possibile trovare siti che spiegano termini dello slang cubano io uno che conosco e *Estoy pasmao* significa sono un poveraccio praticamente in mezzo a una strada,viene utile quando vuoi liberarti da cubani troppo invadenti,ma sicuramente il piu' conosciuto da i turisti è JINETERA letteralmente cavallerizza ma usato per indicare le ragazze che frequentano i turisti, JINETERA è anche il titolo di una famosa canzone. ASTA LA VITTORIA SIEMPRE CIAO


----------

